# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #15

## Scionox

And finally, it's time for October competition!  :smiley: 
It will start after enough people sign up, once signed up make sure to check this thread daily for updates, i'll announce the date a few days before it goes live.  ::zzz:: 
Sign up and once the competition goes live be sure to update the score at least once a week, otherwise i will have to disqualify you.  :Thinking: 
Here's the link to the old competition too: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-14-a.html , i am up for suggestions on what to add or change if anyone has nice ideas.  :Peek: 
If you are good at lucid dreaming, sign up for the Upper League, but otherwise sign up for the Lower League.
No lying, no flaming, and have nice lucid dreams!  ::D: 

** = Upper League

People who have signed up

Angelpotter
covlad96
DragonMaster21
FrozonNinja
FryingMan
JoannaB
LonelyCloud
LukeSid
BrandonBoss*
dolphin*
fogelbise*
Nfri*
Scionox*
she*
StaySharp**

----------


## JoannaB

Count me in, lower league please! Thanks for doing this again!

----------


## she

I'm in. upper.

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join again. Upper.

----------


## FrozonNinja

I'd like to sign up for the lower league. Thanks!

----------


## LucasPotter

Lower league, please!  :smiley:  Thanks for doing this again, I had lots of fun last time!

----------


## FryingMan

Please include me!    Lower league.   I find goals give me that extra "oomph" of willpower to do those extra RCs, RRCs, prospective memory exercises, etc.   Thanks for running the competition!

----------


## Sensei

:Shades wink:  I am here. Thanks for putting this on. Yar awesome like that.

----------


## covlad96

I'm in again, put me in lower please  :smiley:  These competitions are great, thank you

----------


## Nfri

in/up

----------


## Zyangur

I'd like to sign up for the lower league please  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Sign me up for...
...I don't know but I'm considering upper league again. Tonight I had a relatively good lucid and I'm taking some special supplements as of yesterday, also some things in my personal life are looking up again.

----------


## Nfri

cmon guys  :smiley:  Last night I experienced pretty cool fire manipulation in LD  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

> cmon guys  Last night I experienced pretty cool fire manipulation in LD



+1!  I had great recall two nights ago.  Let's get this party started!

----------


## FryingMan

ping?   October's half over...

----------


## Scionox

Well, i was hoping for more people signing up, but seems that it's not the case this month.  :Thinking: 
Competition will go live Friday 18th October, ~47 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone, and sorry about the wait!

----------


## FryingMan

> Well, i was hoping for more people signing up, but seems that it's not the case this month. 
> Competition will go live Friday 18th October, ~47 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone, and sorry about the wait!



Woohoo the games are on.  I'm still not sure about time zones and forum posts, can you give the start time in UTC?   Or does  the competition start for everybody in their own Friday 18th October at 00:00 local time zone (so dreams Friday morning count)?

----------


## JoannaB

Let's most definitely not make it dependent on forum time, now that the forum's clock has gone crazy.  :smiley:  in case everyone here did not realize there is a bug in the forum due to server move, or rather we have a new feature that gives us the additional opportunity to do reality checks because the times of posts on the forum are completely wrong.

----------


## Sensei

Yaaaaaaay!

----------


## Sozu

I wanna join!!

Lower league

----------


## FryingMan

> Let's most definitely not make it dependent on forum time, now that the forum's clock has gone crazy.  in case everyone here did not realize there is a bug in the forum due to server move, or rather we have a new feature that gives us the additional opportunity to do reality checks because the times of posts on the forum are completely wrong.



OK then let's say that Friday October 18 at 00:00 (everyone's local time) is the start.

----------


## LucasPotter

That sounds like a good idea... it starts with our dreams from Thursday to Friday, then?



...in a day.  :tongue2:

----------


## JoannaB

What we usually do for these competitions though is that really any dreams remembered from Thursday to Friday night would count, isn't that right, Scionox?

----------


## Scionox

Yay LonelyCloud, you are in!  :smiley: 
And yes Thursday to Friday night will be counted as usual.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

This is gonna be one boss tournament.  ::D:  I am freaking excited! Hope y'all are bringing your A-game, tonight is the night to break dry spells. 

Element manipulation 
Advanced flying
Mass TK

Just in case I get lucid tonight and feel like fighting.

----------


## Sozu

Ah okey, cool  :smiley: 
Maybe start the competition thread soon?
Here in Sweden (central Europe time, I think) it's soon 20:00 (8pm), so already now in Asia it's Friday  ::D: 
Within 11 hours from now I'll wake up  ::D:  and I hope for recalls

----------


## dolphin

I had 2 lucids last night and am getting out of a funk so I should be good to go. Have to break 200! I was close last time, scoring 187.5. I'm stabilizing better now so hopefully I'll score more.

3 step tasks just in case-

Element Manipulation
Advanced Flying
Full Transformation

----------


## Sensei

dolphin. You should break 300 LDs in the competition! woot! I am excited to see what #300 is like. Mine was in the middle of a DEILD streak and was pretty lame. :/

----------


## LukeSid

I'm up for it. Do we find what we must do by copying what's on Competition #14? Lower league for me ...in goal

----------


## Scionox

No worries, thread will be up soon, should be around 14 hours left from this post(Now that forum clock is fixed), and you are in LukeSid! Yay for more people joining!  ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

::D:  It seems like you all have a lot of fun. I thought about joining but may wait for the next one. I am probably between lower and upper. Does it take much additional time out of your day to go through that night's DJ and figure out your own score? I imagine the competition aspect must help improve your skills! It looks like on days when you don't have an LD you can just post the basic score info versus the full DJ, correct?

----------


## JoannaB

Fogelbise, it does not take that much time at all. If you have trouble figuring out your own score others can help. You just need to post enough of lucid dream to allow for scoring verification and entertain others. Come on, please join us. You know you want to. You won't regret if you do. And you may regret if you don't.  :smiley:  And if you are not sure which league to join, let Scionox recommend one for you.

Oh, and yes, if you did not have lucid then the dream journal post is optional.

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you JoannaB! I will join then if it is not too late  ::D: 

Scionox, *if* it is not too late I don't want you to have to work too hard to figure out which league to put me in, just go with your gut, feel free to ask me some questions, or just make me choose.  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

> I'm up for it. Do we find what we must do by copying what's on Competition #14? Lower league for me ...in goal



Woohoo welcome!  Let's wrack up those recall points!   Finished my first night and got 4 dreams and one WBTB.    The competition *definitely* helps, especially with the will to do recall and journal during the 2-4 hours range.  "Nope, no nodding back off for you, do your recall and journal it, bub!"   "WBTB?   It's too cold out there!    But it's a solid point at least, get your butt up!"

----------


## LukeSid

> Woohoo welcome!  Let's wrack up those recall points!   Finished my first night and got 4 dreams and one WBTB.



Am I missing something? I thought it hasn't started yet? I'm sooo confused...perhaps that will help with the dreaming

----------


## FryingMan

> Yay LonelyCloud, you are in! 
> And yes Thursday to Friday night will be counted as usual.



Well from this I understand dreams that occur starting one second after 23:59:59 Thursday October 17th for each person's local time are counted (in other words, 00:00:00 Friday October 18th, which is one second before 00:00:01 Friday October 18th, just to be clear).   Yes?    I'm 12 hours ahead of the USA so I'll probably be posting results first, but everyone else there will be posting 12 hours after my last post at the  end of the contest.

----------


## JoannaB

> Well from this I understand dreams that occur starting one second after 23:59:59 Thursday October 17th for each person's local time are counted (in other words, 00:00:00 Friday October 18th, which is one second before 00:00:01 Friday October 18th, just to be clear).   Yes?    I'm 12 hours ahead of the USA so I'll probably be posting results first, but everyone else there will be posting 12 hours after my last post at the  end of the contest.



Nope. My understanding is that if you went to sleep on Thursday at 9pm your local time, and woke up the first time at 10:30pm and wrote down a dream, even that dream would count, because it occurred Thusday to Friday night. However if you had napped on Thursday at 1pm, that nap wouldn't count because it was before Thursday to Friday night.

----------


## FryingMan

> Nope. My understanding is that if you went to sleep on Thursday at 9pm your local time, and woke up the first time at 10:30pm and wrote down a dream, even that dream would count, because it occurred Thusday to Friday night. However if you had napped on Thursday at 1pm, that nap wouldn't count because it was before Thursday to Friday night.



That's fine with me, but dreams AFTER 00:00 Friday October 18 (Thursday to Friday sleep time) definitely count, yes?

----------


## FryingMan

competition #15 night #1, pretty mundane dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 recalled dreams - 5 points
1 attempted (so much better than "failed" -- we must keep positive attitude!) WBTB: 1 point

Total 6 points.

----------


## fogelbise

In my wbtb right now 458am local...maybe should challenge myself in upper? 3 dreams so far.

----------


## LukeSid

It doesn't matter that I seemed to have missed night #1 (at my age we have a head-start on confusion) because I got zilch last night (except for an amazingly prolonged "something's really going to happen here" experience after my WBTB.) It happened as I powered-down for what was intended to be a common-or-garden DILD when woosh-woosh-woosh  it hit me almost immediately. it never actually culminated in anything because I apparently fell asleep while counting breaths, but I take a crumb of comfort in the fact that I've _never_ felt such a prolonged and intense feeling (is it normal for the heart-rate to go up at times like that?)

I'm not convinced about full moons and interrupted dreams Can't sleep? The full moon could be disturbing your dreams - Life & Style - NZ Herald News  but last night was 99% full and the next two nights are full...we'll see. To senility and beyond!

----------


## JoannaB

Well, I had one fragment last night, which is at least something. I briefly considered WBTB but having a headache at 5am I decided to just get up early and try to nurse that headache as best as I could. No night though I shall remember my dreams, I promise myself.

----------


## FryingMan

> In my wbtb right now 458am local...maybe should challenge myself in upper? 3 dreams so far.



Well considering you're over 50 LDs this year, yeah, you should be in upper  :smiley: .   Seriously, you're welcome here with us noobs if you want to stay  :smiley: .

----------


## Scionox

Hey, this thread is not for counting scores, it's for sign ups.  :tongue2:  And welcome fogelbise, you are in upper league.  :smiley: 
And competition is now officially live: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> To senility and beyond!



Shouldn't that be: To senility and .... uh, ...what was it?...  wait, had it just a second ago.., uh, oh never mind!

----------


## FryingMan

> Hey, this thread is not for counting scores, it's for sign ups.  And welcome fogelbise, you are in upper league. 
> And competition is now officially live: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-15-a.html



Sure thing, sorry, got excited  :smiley: .   I note the message says "Note: Dreams you had Wednesday - Thursday night counts.".   Is that right?   Or should that be Thursday - Friday night?

----------


## JoannaB

> Sure thing, sorry, got excited .   I note the message says "Note: Dreams you had Wednesday - Thursday night counts.".   Is that right?   Or should that be Thursday - Friday night?



I think the Wed-Thur is for the end of the competition. It starts Thur-Fri night, and goes on for two weeks, ending on a Wed-Thur night.

----------


## Scionox

> Sure thing, sorry, got excited .   I note the message says "Note: Dreams you had Wednesday - Thursday night counts.".   Is that right?   Or should that be Thursday - Friday night?



Whoops, i DID messed up  ::embarrassed::   :Oops:  , fixed now, thanks for noticing!

----------

